# DirectTV Receiver - SWM to Multiswitch Settings Help



## gdoddato7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello - I am looking from some help. I have a SWM system in my home for Directv. I have multiple HR 22 HD DVR's. Recently, I noticed when I went into the satellite settings that I was unable to change the setting for switch type from SWM to multiswitch. That particular section was greyed out and I was unable to change it. I might have a need for one of my receivers to be connected to a multiwitch, hence the need to adjust that setting. Does anyone know if it is possible to adjust that switch type setting and if so, how I would do this? Is there a way to reset the receiver some how that would allow me to change the satelitte set up to change the switch type to mulit switch. Thanks in advance for our help


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

You will only be able to change it to a multiswitch when not connected to a SWiM.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Cross posted by OP.
Other ongoing thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192566

No need to respond further here.


----------

